# Topics > Human-level, general, strong AI >  Book "How To Create a Human-Level Artificial Intelligence", in the process of writing

## Airicist

"How To Create a Human-Level Artificial Intelligence"

Publishing

----------


## Airicist

Article "10 Visual Steps To Self-Publishing Your Book On Amazon"

by Brian S Hall
July 22, 2013

----------


## Airicist

"Как зарабатывать $4500 в месяц, продавая книги на Amazon"

May 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fearing the Robot Rebellion"

by Leona Foxx
May 24, 2016

----------

